# Back up lights



## M&A Property Maintenance

check out this setup. If i didn;t have light mounted on my back rack I would be all over these. looks much stronger than those white nite lights

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SNOW...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## groundbreakers

well its a cute idea ... but by lookin at the pic ... it shows trailer wiring plug ... so by using that plug how do you get your reverse light to operate them .. trailer wiring harnesses or only for parking lights and turn signals ... am i right or wrong ?? .. unless you ran a seperate switch then the harness on those lights would have to be changed ...


----------



## Gicon

Ground, that guy doesnt even know how to plow snow, let alone wire lights.


----------



## BSDeality

its on a 7 pin plug, which has reverse function


----------



## erkoehler

Yes, the wiring in trailer plugs is setup to only come on in reverse.


----------



## Gicon

MFig, I dont think those are a good idea, becuase if you were backing up into snow piles and all, you would almost definitly break those in no time.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

groundbreakers;659059 said:


> well its a cute idea ... but by lookin at the pic ... it shows trailer wiring plug ... so by using that plug how do you get your reverse light to operate them .. trailer wiring harnesses or only for parking lights and turn signals ... am i right or wrong ?? .. unless you ran a seperate switch then the harness on those lights would have to be changed ...


you are wrong. the seven pin setup has a reverse wire in it


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;659065 said:


> MFig, I dont think those are a good idea, becuase if you were backing up into snow piles and all, you would almost definitly break those in no time.


good drivers don;t back into snow banks Gicon. Cmon


----------



## Gicon

BSDeality;659063 said:


> its on a 7 pin plug, which has reverse function


True. True.


----------



## Gicon

MFIGGS422;659070 said:


> good drivers don;t back into snow banks Gicon. Cmon


Real plow drivers, who know how to really plow snow, back into snow banks.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;659073 said:


> Real plow drivers, who know how to really plow snow, back into snow banks.


I know. I had a set of those white night lights. I think they lasted 2 storms before they were toast


----------



## Burkartsplow

it must be wired for back up lights only.


----------



## Gicon

I dont need back up lights on my truck, as a good plow driver, never goes in reverse. You cant make money when the plow is up, or the truck is in reverse. I always find a way to keep going forward and never have reverse. I am actually thinking of taking that gear out of my truck, for less weight = better gas mileage, since I never use it.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;659088 said:


> I dont need back up lights on my truck, as a good plow driver, never goes in reverse. You cant make money when the plow is up, or the truck is in reverse. I always find a way to keep going forward and never have reverse. I am actually thinking of taking that gear out of my truck, for less weight = better gas mileage, since I never use it.


You should take your plow off too and just sit on the couch when it snows. sitting on the couch=better gas milage


----------



## Gicon

I took out half of the pins, and trip edge springs on my X Blade. Less weight = Longer lasting cutting edges.


----------



## Mark13

Here's my setup. I only run the under bumper lights while plowing. The ones on the backrack are really nice for loading trailers.


----------



## F250 Boss v

Well I bought them... I was tired of trying to come with something that would work, -without drilling holes and running wires, -and I was just as tired of hanging lights under the truck that kept failing, including those crappy White Knights which only lasted 1 season. So I'm trying these. I figure if these fail I can put other lights into the bracket. Time will tell how they work out for me, but right now they are the best set up I've seen, and they do look sturdy!


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

F250 Boss v;659197 said:


> Well I bought them... I was tired of trying to come with something that would work, -without drilling holes and running wires, -and I was just as tired of hanging lights under the truck that kept failing, including those crappy White Knights which only lasted 1 season. So I'm trying these. I figure if these fail I can put other lights into the bracket. Time will tell how they work out for me, but right now they are the best set up I've seen, and they do look sturdy!


nice, you will have to let me know how they hold up. glad i could help you out


----------



## Ford445

They sure seem pricey. They look like the rubber lights you buy at Napa for $12 a piece. So $24 in lights and that little bit of steel for $70 something? I guess we will see how they last.


----------



## pkenn

count me in as well, i just ordered a set


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

shoot im onsidering buying a set as well. they look decient, if they suck you replace the lights with better lights, and weld a custom mesh grill around the front to protect them better incase you back into things.


----------



## pkenn

one set left!!


----------



## Dissociative

that is about 30 dollars in parts there...

and guys....your're gonna be disapointed when they are dim becuse a normal back up light IS NOT ANYWHERE NEAR 55 WATS....

THIS IS A BAD IDEA, YOU NEED A RELAYED POWER SOURCE FOR THOSE...NOT JUST THE BACK UP WIRE AS HE HAS IT....YOU WILL OVERLOAD THE REVERSE CIRCUIT IN THE TRALIOR HARNESS.....

some trucks that have diesel (ford) have a 30 amp reverse circuit in 7-pin..but gas trucks DON'T...and i don't know about others..

BE CAREFUL GUYS....and at the very least...add a power wire and a relay...it WILL BE much brighter..


----------



## nv_my_z71

Not only that but I have my back up lights wired to a switch so I can turn on or off. As those get covered in snow they won't have enough time to hot and melt the snow. Where as if you have them on the whole time you are in a lot they stay clean, these won't.


----------



## pkenn

just checked my gasser....20amp isnt pretty good for the reverse circut?


----------



## F250 Boss v

Yep, ain't nothing worth a dam cheap these days... But IF they work out the time and aggravation they saved me will be worth it. I didn't want to drill holes, run wires, and have stuff hanging under, over or around, if you get my drift. So for me, the price was worth it. Actually if they work out I think it's a fair price, especially since I don't have access to welders and that sort of thing, so what the hell I gave it a shot, -we'll see how they hold up!


----------



## F250 Boss v

Thank you, I meant to write and thank you last night when I bought them but I was tired... I'll let you know how they work out!


----------



## F250 Boss v

Thanks for the heads up Dissociative! I'll carefully look at these when I get them and wire in a relay and power wire as you suggest.


----------



## F250 Boss v

Dissociative, can (if you have any interest) you make up something that is similar with the relay etc. and sell it for _around_ the same price? Just wondering, because it seems to me there are a fair number of people who would be interested in a set up like this. The White Knights had the right idea, -plug and play so to speak, but they were just cheap plastic housings, just could not hold up in real life use. A set up that is all around well built would, IMO, be well received by the plowing community. Thanks. JMO.


----------



## JeffNY

whatever you do, or anyone, don't buy those 'Super Halogen Reverse Lights', like the ones autobarn sells. Claim 50w, go in place of your normal reverse bulbs. They're garbage. I think my stock bulbs were brighter.


----------



## F250 Boss v

pkenn;659405 said:


> just checked my gasser....20amp isnt pretty good for the reverse circut?


I trust what Dissociative said, but at the same time I have run the White Knights and other back up lights simply either plugged into my 7 way plug or directly wired to the back up light circuit, ( -'06 F250 gasser), and they were bright and I had no wiring problems. I'm sure he is correct. I'm just stating what I have done before (-right or wrong...). So I'll see how these work for me first, -keeping in mind his suggestions, which were very much appreciated!.


----------



## ahoron

looks like the lights stick out past the "cage". On my truck they would last 2 storms the first time you back into a frozen snow pile stick a fork in them. $100 seems like a lot of money for what looks like 2 cheap lights.


----------



## F250 Boss v

They have way more "protection" than the lights that are just placed under the truck, IMO. I tend to back into lower snow/ice banks, than the higher ones which I can generally see. At least that has been my expierence. But hey, to each his own!


----------



## infineon954

Mark13;659117 said:


> Here's my setup. I only run the under bumper lights while plowing. The ones on the backrack are really nice for loading trailers.
> 
> I am all about mounting the lights under the bumper. can't wait til the PIAA's go on!


----------



## dmontgomery

I use to run a single 100w flood off my 7pin connecter.....it worked fine for 3 years......


----------



## Joe Snow

I asked a similar question about auxilliary backup lights on another forum here. A few guys suggested I mount a couple tractor lights, 9-12 bucks each. I went to Tractor Supply and they were out. Dumba$$ me goes across the road to Walmart and buy some cheapa$$ set of "driving lights". 55watts, they got to be just as bright right? No way. They're pretty much bumper bling:realmad:. I wired them to a switch in the cab.

:waving:


----------



## Dissociative

F250 Boss v;659577 said:


> Dissociative, can (if you have any interest) you make up something that is similar with the relay etc. and sell it for _around_ the same price? Just wondering, because it seems to me there are a fair number of people who would be interested in a set up like this. The White Knights had the right idea, -plug and play so to speak, but they were just cheap plastic housings, just could not hold up in real life use. A set up that is all around well built would, IMO, be well received by the plowing community. Thanks. JMO.


sure...only thing is i don;t have the welder so i gotta partner up with someone...

20 amps is ok...but now use ohms law to figure out he amp draw of the 2 stock lights...now also figure that the factory uses a 20g or lighter wire because they NEVER thought of anyone adding more load to that circuit....

i will not be as bright or as durable as if you relay power it....you use the "charge" circuit in the 7 pin as it has a large wire and a 30 amp fuse...you use that to power the relay and use the reverse wire to trigger it....now you have 2 circuits for 2 sets of lights as it should be..

you guys wanna go throwing 4 lights on a already weak factory line go ahead...but remember this post...you're only goign to get 50% of what you could be getting out of the new lights you buy doing it that way...


----------



## Gix1k4

Could you not use the center "battery charge" pin on the 7-pin for power? Then use the reverse light wire to trigger the relay. That would take care of the overload issue and save him having to run an extra power wire all the way back there.


----------



## Burkartsplow

All I know is I am tired of crawling on my back and running wires to the battery and back to the rear of the truck. If someone could build what DIS was talking about without the cage I would be very appreciative and buy it. All i need is something I can plug into my trailer and hook the two lights to the salt spreader and when I go in reverse they turn on. Or if someone could show me how to build one like the one posted on ebay but better I will make one myself for probably $30 and be happy. I am just tired of all these wires. I do neat work with all my accessories as they are all tucked away nicely and shielded from the elements, but If someone can figure something out for me I would be very appreciative. I am done preaching now, or was that complaining. either way thanks guys..


----------



## Dissociative

Gix1k4 .......ummm....look up one post...


----------



## Dissociative

Burkartsplow;661528 said:


> All I know is I am tired of crawling on my back and running wires to the battery and back to the rear of the truck. If someone could build what DIS was talking about without the cage I would be very appreciative and buy it. All i need is something I can plug into my trailer and hook the two lights to the salt spreader and when I go in reverse they turn on. Or if someone could show me how to build one like the one posted on ebay but better I will make one myself for probably $30 and be happy. I am just tired of all these wires. I do neat work with all my accessories as they are all tucked away nicely and shielded from the elements, but If someone can figure something out for me I would be very appreciative. I am done preaching now, or was that complaining. either way thanks guys..


E-mail me...we can talk about it


----------



## Burkartsplow

Dissociative;661530 said:


> I WILL GLADLY BUILD YOU THIS JUST AS YOU DESCRIBED....woudl you liek magnetic base lights?...i have a source for some 55 watt floods with mag mount bases...
> 
> i can build the kit to plug right into the trailor 7 pin WITH A RELAY..with no other wires at all...mag mounted lights or perm mount...
> 
> and i can do it for the same price as the crappy kit or mabey even cheaper....
> 
> E-mail me


I would need permanent mount. I would just leave them on the salt spreader when I unhooked it. With not having any steel to fab it should be cheaper I hope. Just two lights, a 7 pin adapter and a relay would work great for me. thanks..
aaron


----------



## Dissociative

well, i would suggest either the tractor lights or the bobcat lights..

tractors...15 each
bobcats....49 each

relay...around 5?..
wires and shop fees...25
7 pin adaptor...unsure...



parking circuit is also in there so you can add parking lights like i did to my salter...

it's easy to do....


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I was thinking the same thing George.


----------



## Dissociative

cool, i just hope i don't get into trouble for this...i am just trying to help a guy out..


----------



## Burkartsplow

Why would you get in trouble for it George. Your are just helping out a fellow plowsite member. that is what we do. I paypaled the money to you about 3 minutes ago. I just want to say thanks for helping me out. I am sure I will be happy with the end product. Well talk to you soon. :salute:


----------



## wkahler

Dissociative;661633 said:


> cool, i just hope i don't get into trouble for this...i am just trying to help a guy out..


PM sent!!!


----------



## Dissociative

i dunno..i am not a sponsor so i guess if i don;t do it for free i am breaking the rules...


----------



## Joe Snow

Nothing to worry about George.... You've helped enough guys out here, we got your back.

:waving:


----------



## Dissociative

Joe Snow;662056 said:


> Nothing to worry about George.... You've helped enough guys out here, we got your back.


i wish the pm's i get read that way..... thanks for your support guys....


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

so if you can;t sell something on this site, why is there the "used plowing and Truck equipment" forum?? 
and it's not like you are trying to make a huge profit, you are just helping someone with a little less knowledge than you. JMHO


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I wish the site owners felt the same....I'm in the same boat with George. If i'm gone one day, you'll know why hahaha


----------



## Burkartsplow

if any one has a problem, they can pm me. you are just selling me some old wire rigs you have laying around the house. trying help someone that has a problem and you have the answer. I have tried to get a hold of some of these sponsors and it is like pulling teeth to look at the website or not talk to a machine.and like stated earlier why do we have the used equipment forum. none of us are sponsors and we sell stuff all the time. the only sponsor I see that ever has a lot of interaction with the members on a day to day basis is snoway.done ranting


----------



## cjasonbr

My preference is the Hella 4.5'' rubber floods. Only around 8 bucks!!!


----------



## Dissociative

cjasonbr;662414 said:


> My preference is the Hella 4.5'' rubber floods. Only around 8 bucks!!!


nice...haven't used these yet.....


----------



## F250 Boss v

DIS I just want to thank you for your help! I did buy the lights this post started with, but I am pretty sure I am going to take your advice and wire in the relay and power line from the center of the 7 pin plug. You have, AGAIN, provided a great help here! Many thanks for taking the time to help out, -you have no doubt saved me future headaches!!!


----------



## cjasonbr

https://bigboys-customtoys.com/_products/Lighting/Work_Lamps_-_Rear_Flood_Lights/ProductList.html


----------



## F250 Boss v

Yep, I know about all those lights... But where can I get that mount/housing? I have no time to be running around trying to get something fabbed up... And I don't want to keep hanging crap underneath, and running more wires, drilling holes etc. So I guess its worth what its worth to those who bought them, right?!


----------



## 01lariat

The lights pictured are gay. I wouldn't spend the money on something so vulnerable. Something like this fellas idea is interesting.
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/597703-stealth-reverse-lights-mounted-with-pics.html


----------



## wkahler

If he is really getting that kind of light out of those that is great. That is the kind of light i would love to see!!


----------



## F250 Boss v

Hey Lariat, I guess you just might know all about "gay!"...


----------



## F250 Boss v

The lights came today, I covered all wires in liquid rubber, and greased the connetions to help prevent corrosion. They work great! I'll be installing the relay soon as I get a chance! But in the mean time I'm more than satisfied, that is one strong mount.


----------



## Dissociative

bear hunters lights are crap from autozone....and that thread us YEARS OLD!!

SEE IF HE STILL HAS EM...and anyway...you think that truck EVER see's any elements?? DONT; THINK SO!!

i am in that thread....from years ago when i was on that forum...he posted that article EVERYWHERE..back when he did it...

not bad for a show truck..but no good for us...



F250 Boss v;663189 said:


> The lights came today, I covered all wires in liquid rubber, and greased the connetions to help prevent corrosion. They work great! I'll be installing the relay soon as I get a chance! But in the mean time I'm more than satisfied, that is one strong mount.


good to hear....i may have come on a bit strong againts them...a relay will help...but they aren;t all bad at all....as long as you don;t have a hitch mount salter...go for it...


----------



## Dissociative

Dissociative Dissociative is online now
New User

Last Activity: Today 10:23 PM 
Private Messaging @ 10:23 PM 
Add Dissociative to Your Buddy List Add Dissociative to Your Ignore List

Forum Info Contact Info
Join Date: 12-17-2006
Posts



i joined over ther back in 2006.......posted one time and left....it's lame...
i am in a ton of forums...FTW was my biggest....i am EVERYWHERE....


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

wow thats a pricey setup .


----------



## F250 Boss v

Thanks DIS, I'm really pleased with them. They are bright. They fit the bill for the kind of set up I wanted. Again, I can't thank you enough for your feedback and suggestions! I also totally agree with your thoughts on that toy truck...


----------



## Gix1k4

Dissociative;661529 said:


> Gix1k4 .......ummm....look up one post...


D-oh, my mistake....midnight shifts fried my brain....


----------



## F250 Boss v

Burkart, I really agree with you, there is a need for plowers to have SOMEKIND of reliable, safe, effective, and easy to mount/remove backup lights... (-Without drilling and running wires, etc...) Who knows maybe someone here, will take up the challenge! In the mean time the lights that this post were about, and that I now have on my truck, will do for me! -And I'm very pleased with them!


----------



## kc2006

they don't stick out so i can back up into a pile, can still use a salter and they fit right around it. Wired so they're on/off/on with reverse, only one wire runs the length of the truck, rest are under dash/hood. :waving: And I have about 25 bucks in them. Kinda hard to see, but i built alittle metal bracket to hold them and it bolts to the hole on the bumper where you could put a ball.


----------



## F250 Boss v

I ran something similar in the same location, -same truck F250, but got a "warning ticket" from State Police for a "Partially Blocked Plate"... Soooo, off they came, can't win for losing sometimes! Whteter I agreed with the cop or not became a moot point, I had to get them out of there. Thanks for sharing your idea, and nice job on your rig!


----------



## kc2006

I haven't had any issues yet. I'm guessing it's more strict in NY (I've heard stories). I wanted to use a piece of thin like 1/4" plate to attach the lights to, this way the registration sticker wouldn't be blocked but i had the other piece of metal laying there. You can still see the whole plate from straight back, so hopefully I don't have issues.


----------



## F250 Boss v

I think most of our police are actually pretty cool, I think I just ran into one who was either totally bored or just having a bad day... Either way I ended up getting rid of that light set up. But I just got done plowing a good 4" from my property, -it's12:50AM, (-and it's still coming down pretty good!) and the new lights really wrok great, I'm glad I got them!


----------



## Dissociative

i like that idea of the bracket...cool


----------



## pkenn

got my set from ebay and used the the past two storm...im very pleased with them, and they are plenty bright.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

post some pics of em on your trucks with a few pics of the light output.


----------



## pkenn

heres a couple, sorry about the pics, batt was dying.it looks a lot brighter in person.


----------



## wkahler

Here is my thing someone needs to come up with a set that you can install on your tailgate spreader with a plug hook up to be able to unplug them when you take your spreader off. Something easy and can be installed easy, if someone would do that they would be getting somewhere quick!


----------



## dmontgomery

I had a 100w flood mounted on my Snowex spreader....it plugged into the 7 pic connector....came off with the spreader...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

You think them are expensive? http://www.jcwhitney.com/DELTA-BACKUP-LIGHT-BAR/GP_2014552_N_111+10201+600003011_10101.jcw
I don't have that but I saw it on the web.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Gicon;659088 said:


> I dont need back up lights on my truck, as a good plow driver, never goes in reverse. You cant make money when the plow is up, or the truck is in reverse. I always find a way to keep going forward and never have reverse. I am actually thinking of taking that gear out of my truck, for less weight = better gas mileage, since I never use it.


Cracked me up when I read that as I know a guy here in town who has no reverse in his car. It is so funny the ways he has to park sometimes.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

pkenn;699081 said:


> heres a couple, sorry about the pics, batt was dying.it looks a lot brighter in person.


thnaks for the pics man, overall do you think it was a good buy??? and how would you rate the light output??


----------



## DCSpecial

Dissociative;663492 said:


> bear hunters lights are crap from autozone....and that thread us YEARS OLD!!
> 
> SEE IF HE STILL HAS EM...and anyway...you think that truck EVER see's any elements?? DONT; THINK SO!!
> 
> i am in that thread....from years ago when i was on that forum...he posted that article EVERYWHERE..back when he did it...
> 
> not bad for a show truck..but no good for us...
> 
> good to hear....i may have come on a bit strong againts them...a relay will help...but they aren;t all bad at all....as long as you don;t have a hitch mount salter...go for it...


AFAIK, he does still have those lights. Although he does admit that they aren't the greatest, but better than stock.

Does it see the elements? Yes.......he lived in Kansas for a while, had it in IL over Christmas a couple years back visiting his in-laws down around Peoria and came up to my place to mess with his coilovers and suspension. 
He would have been back up here again this Christmas but he had a few things come up and won't be here until later in the spring.

Not sure if I'd call it a show truck.....as I don't think he's hit up many shows and it is his daily driver.

Hope that helps answer your questions


----------



## pkenn

No problem!...the output isnt "Hellas" or anything, but they havent laft me wanting for more. i positioned the lights outward to the sides a little bit,and i think they work perfect. id rather of paid less, but im happy with the purchase.


----------



## Dissociative

come on DC.....Bear's truck not a show truck??....i mean i guess he drives it but that's like saying your 7.3 ain't a show truck either....how much real work do they really see?....

theres a HUGE HUGE difference between the china made autozone fog lights and some real rubber mounted sealed beam utility lights. One will hold up far better on a work truck..

IMO any of those poorly sealed fogs from autozone are not for anywhere outside a plow truck....mabey in the bed but nowhere else...


----------



## DCSpecial

Dissociative;700654 said:


> come on DC.....Bear's truck not a show truck??....i mean i guess he drives it but that's like saying your 7.3 ain't a show truck either....how much real work do they really see?....
> 
> theres a HUGE HUGE difference between the china made autozone fog lights and some real rubber mounted sealed beam utility lights. One will hold up far better on a work truck..
> 
> IMO any of those poorly sealed fogs from autozone are not for anywhere outside a plow truck....mabey in the bed but nowhere else...


I agree that there are better lights....

I like the PIAA 1500 Back Ups that I run on my trucks. 
I've seen some HID Hella Floods meant for heavy equipment that would be pimp for back up lamps....and I've seen used as a back up lamp on one lifted truck.

I have some 7.3s that are work trucks, the lifted 01 that you are most likely referring to is a play toy......I don't consider it a show truck as I don't care about going to shows, didn't build it to impress anyone at shows, simply built it since I like it.


----------



## RepoMan207

In all my years towing at night....these are by far the best I have ever used. There Hella Double sealed beam. They advertise 85' of clear light path....there not lying!


----------



## pkenn

get it while its hot! one left,and its $3 bucks cheaper than i paid...free shipping as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SNOW...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## RepoMan207

that bad huh?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

RepoMan207;700956 said:


> In all my years towing at night....these are by far the best I have ever used. There Hella Double sealed beam. They advertise 85' of clear light path....there not lying!


There awesome I just put the same ones on my back rack and love them!


----------



## Dissociative

ohhh sure...you and bear don;t have show trucks.....

is the sky green too??..LOL


----------



## DCSpecial

Dissociative;701636 said:


> ohhh sure...you and bear don;t have show trucks.....
> 
> is the sky green too??..LOL


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on definition of show truck 

To me a show truck is something built for shows, trailered to and from said shows, not street driven, etc..


----------



## F250 Boss v

Well I've been using these lights now for about a month or so, -a bunch of plow events anyway, several of which have been when I did night plowing. The lights WORK GREAT!!! They are just what I needed, and even when you back into a snowbank, no problem! They just turn a bit, you simply re-point them where you want with no problems. I very happy with them, and come spring off they come until next year. Thanks to all for the initial post here, and all the helpful suggestions along the way.


----------



## ultimate plow

wkahler;699091 said:


> Here is my thing someone needs to come up with a set that you can install on your tailgate spreader with a plug hook up to be able to unplug them when you take your spreader off. Something easy and can be installed easy, if someone would do that they would be getting somewhere quick!


Thats what im going to do. The lights will be better mounted on the spreader than under the bumper. Besides, there used for the plowing months only. Will put some nice quick disconnect plugs in for quick installation.


----------



## DCSpecial

I find aftermarket reverse lights are a benefit year round.....could just be that I'm used to them now.


----------



## Dissociative

me too....one set is year round...2nd set is spread mounted


----------



## hitchnlite

*hitchnlite.com*



MFIGGS422;659025 said:


> check out this setup. If i didn;t have light mounted on my back rack I would be all over these. looks much stronger than those white nite lights
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SNOW...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


Check out hitchnlite.com. We gurantee you wont break them. We also have a patent pending. Our system has been out longer and tested.


----------



## pkenn

yea,and $249!!!


----------



## hitchnlite

You get what you pay for. If you break this system their won't be a enough of your truck left to put a new one on.


----------



## daninline

Ok what I did to out truck that tows the drag car is took one of the tail lights out and wired a relay in there to the reverse light wire so it stay's nice and dry , Then I got the power for the lights from the 7 pin trailer plug. They will get full power and be very bright.

I have had it setup like this for 3 years on the same relay.

Be bright and have sight 

Maybe I should make a kit with the lights and wiring to sell...


----------



## canoebuildah

I am looking to install a pair of aux reverse lights to my Chevy 3500. I have a wooden box on the back of the truck holding my sand bag ballast. I want to install the lights on that so they are high up and out of the way when I back into a snowbank.

I don't need them the rest of the year and the wood box comes off in the spring and the rack sides goe back on. I thought it would be easier to just tie into the 7 pin for this setup. I do my own trailer wiring so I have plenty of wire and extra Bargans in the shop. 

Will wiring the lights to the reverse pin, the power lead to the power pin and wire the ground work without needing a relay? I plan on running a pair of 55w Hella 4.5" rounds. I assume that the trailer wiring already has a relay built into it since it is from the factory.


----------



## dmontgomery

I used to run a 100w light off the 7 pin connector and never had a problem


----------



## daninline

canoebuildah;750894 said:


> I am looking to install a pair of aux reverse lights to my Chevy 3500. I have a wooden box on the back of the truck holding my sand bag ballast. I want to install the lights on that so they are high up and out of the way when I back into a snowbank.
> 
> I don't need them the rest of the year and the wood box comes off in the spring and the rack sides goe back on. I thought it would be easier to just tie into the 7 pin for this setup. I do my own trailer wiring so I have plenty of wire and extra Bargans in the shop.
> 
> Will wiring the lights to the reverse pin, the power lead to the power pin and wire the ground work without needing a relay? I plan on running a pair of 55w Hella 4.5" rounds. I assume that the trailer wiring already has a relay built into it since it is from the factory.


I had my truck setup like this last year with a piece of wood where the tailgate goes, I did run a relay on the setup. I rather do this then fry some truck wiring. If you setup a switch on it you will have work lights also

Good luck


----------



## JCI Trans

I have my under-bumper lights tapped directly into the trailer wiring for the reverse circuit, my trailer also had reverse lights on it, never had a problem with wiring or fuses, works great


----------



## Phrozenboy

*tearing my hair out...*

Bought a set of these lights and was impressed with the fast shipping and construction. My problem is I plugged into my Chevy '01 2500HD and no lights. So I tried with my neighbors GMC '03 2500HD and worked like a charm ... checked with a voltmeter today and seemed to be getting 12v ... would kick up to around 14 ..mid 13's at points ... then dip to 7v or lower at times ...just wondering if anyone else has had similar issues with trailer backup circuit. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## kurtandshan

Reviving another old here looking for help,
I am wiring some reverse lights into a 7 pin connector. However after wiring everything up, I have no power to the center(reverse light) pin. I tested the others, have power to turn signals/brake lights etc. just no power to the center pin. vehicle is 07 F250-gasser Any help?


----------



## Dissociative

there is a 30 amp fuse in the box missing....and perhaps a relay for the charge....

they dont put em in unless you have tow package..


BOOO YAAA....first response....


----------



## kurtandshan

Fuse under the hood was blown. A little look into the owner's manual always hepls! Thanks!


----------

